# [Battlefield 3 BootAnimation/moboot Combo] HP Touchpad Customs by MindSplit (1-27-12)



## MindSplit (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## MindSplit (Oct 5, 2011)

*If you would like a flashable .zip file, feel free to request one and i will make it for you. *​
*Boot Animations*
*The following are my creations unless stated otherwise.*

*HP Touchpad - Android Custom Boot Animation*
Preview




*Flashable .zip*
http://d-h.st/Hig

*HP Touchpad - Battlefield 3 Custom Theme (Moboot 0.3.5 & Boot Animation)V.1 & V.2*
Preview




Preview





*Don't forget to rename the file to "bootanimation.zip"*

Battlefield 3 Custom Boot Animation​*Flashing Instructions*

Download .zip file to your folder of choice
Boot into Recovery
Install zip from sdcard
choose zip from sdcard
Navigate to the . zip file you downloaded
Confirm
Enjoy!
*Manual Install Instructions*

Download "bootanimation.zip"
Fire up Root Explorer (any other file explorer should work)
Head on over to /data/local
BACKUP the current "bootanimation.zip"
Then copy or move the downloaded bootanimation.zip to /data/local
Reboot into Recovery, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache.
Enjoy!


----------



## MindSplit (Oct 5, 2011)

*ClassicNerd - Clash*








_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/rDs​
*Skyrim*








_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/MeT​
*Super Mario (Requested by Ghoster)*








_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/IhQ​
*Spiderman (Requested by TheKrayze)*








_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/YPQ​*My Little Pony*








_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/0SN​
*Battlefield 3*








_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/Paa​
*Mortal Kombat*








_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/kV3​
*HP Android*








_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/eWA​
*Mustang*









_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/EmK​
*Marines (travisross69)*









_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/v4E​
*Navy Seals (travisross69)*

[








_*Flashable .zip*_
http://dev-host.org/Rc6​


----------



## MindSplit (Oct 5, 2011)

Thread has been updated.

How do i edit the thread title?


----------

